# Problemi con gnome e nfs

## enx89

Ecco la mia situazione:

ho una piccola rete casalinga con un server nis nfs e samba. Sul client monto una partizione nfs dove risiedono le home degli utenti.

Ecco il problema:

Quando cerco di far partire Gnome 2.2 questo mi dice che non riesce a "lockare" un file e che il problema potrebbe risiedere sul server nfs che non permette il lock dei file.

Lo stesso problema l' ho avuto con vmware che chiede di "lockare" il file che rappresenta l'hd.

Qualcuno sa come si potrebbe risolvere questo fastidioso problema?

grazie a tutti

P.S.: lo stesso problema l' ho avuto usando altri programmi scritti per gnome come evolution e gedit.

----------

## cerri

nfs e' famoso per i problemi di locking. Non so se ora siano stati risolti o meno, ma in genere e' preferibile avere i file di lock su un fs locale (/var/run????).

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> nfs e' famoso per i problemi di locking. Non so se ora siano stati risolti o meno, ma in genere e' preferibile avere i file di lock su un fs locale (/var/run????).

 

come faccio ad avere il file di locking in "/var/run" per esempio?

Ciao ENx

----------

## cerri

Devi sapere come impostare tale opzione nell'applicazione che ti interessa. Ad esempio, in apache si setta in httpd.conf. Magari in altre applicazioni e' hard-coded.

----------

## pilla

C'è un rpc.lockd in tuo server nfs ?

----------

## enx89

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> C'è un rpc.lockd in tuo server nfs ?

 

Sì, ma cosa ci faccio? una volta mi pare di averlo lanciato, ma il risultato era sempre lo stesso!

ENx

----------

## enx89

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   C'è un rpc.lockd in tuo server nfs ? 
> 
> Sì, ma cosa ci faccio? una volta mi pare di averlo lanciato, ma il risultato era sempre lo stesso!
> 
> ENx

 

adesso funziona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

grazie mille ENx  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non so se ora siano stati risolti o meno

 

Beh, pare di si  :Smile: 

----------

